# Mystery crab ID please



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I finally got this guy out of the tank for a closer look. He has seemed to cause me any issue (nor the seahorses). Does anyone have an idea as to what to call him besides stretch. I've looked but there are so many types of crabs out there.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No idea what it is but it's seriously cool!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

It likes to scoot backwards. It moves really fast actually.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a Anomuran crab, barring that it might be a boring type of squat lobster (look up "Galatheid").


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

pretty close to what I have


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be harmless, I'd leave him be =)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like a crinoid squat lobster to me. lucky you!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks nice if you dont want him I can trow him in my sump


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

explor3r said:


> Looks nice if you dont want him I can trow him in my sump


it would be like putting a puppy in with hungry pitbulls! lol


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> it would be like putting a puppy in with hungry pitbulls! lol


Lol Marg remember I have few sumps


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I threw him back in the tank. I am happy to at least have a rough idea as to what to call him as he is strange and interesting. He seems to like to forage in string algae and behaves just like hermit crabs.


----------

